# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Онлай проверка на вирусы

## valho

virus2total.com



> Вирустотал - сервис, который анализирует подозрительные аккаунты Вконтакте.ру и облегчает быстрое обнаружение вирусов, червей, троянов и всех видов вредоносных программ, определяемых антивирусами.


Ввёл адрес для "проверки" 1 :@: 1.ru
После непродолжительной паузы, якобы проверка, высветилось сообщение



> Внимание обнаружен Вирус!
> Система зарегистировала присутствие вредосносного програмного обеспечения на вашем аккаунте, которое может являтся причиной рассылки нежелательных рекламных сообщений пользователям vkontakte.ru от Вашего имени. Настоятельно рекомендуем провести профилакстическую чистку акаунта. Система удалит вирус в автоматическом режиме. 
> Для подтверждения что вы являетесь хозяином данного аккаунта введите пароль:


Оформление сайта явно что то напоминает  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lexxus

нда...
ввел [email protected]
Типа: Вирус...

Пароль ввел: 888 (первое, что пришло в голову)

Далее вывело:




> аккаунт успешно восстановлен. приятной работы


)))

----------


## Шапельский Александр

офф



> Оформление сайта явно что то напоминает


Неужели то что я думаю - Е.....т?
Ввел: [email protected] , что в голову пришло.
  Далее - вирус бла бла бла, далее - пароль 890  и 


> аккаунт успешно восстановлен. приятной работы


Точно, что офигеть! :Wink:

----------


## dolce

а что делать,если я ввела свой реальный пароль?

----------


## valho

> а что делать,если я ввела свой реальный пароль?


Поменять его придётся

----------


## valho

Чёт не пашет уже, кто то его видимо грохнул ддосом...
С большой вероятностью вот блог человека который делал этот сайт - sigurdblog.com
Немного покопавшись, меня очень удивило то, что так легко найти кого то в инете. Так же есть возможность с помощью милиции найти этого человека, так как есть все его паспортные данные, хотя они наверно липовые.

Некоторые его сайты:
av-cash.com, billingpayment.net, gilded-youth.com, iloveyourbrain.com, loyalbox.biz, richisoftware2.com, ruler-cash.com, ruler-dating.com, ruler-domains.com, ruler-search.com, vashkont.com, vashkontakt.com, vkontaktev.com
хотя может ошибаюсь
Блог его жены: ex-mistress.com
Ещё http://www.malwareurl.com/listing.ph...=xdevochki.com

_добавлено_

Аська 216828725
Вторая аська  176541498
Джаббер smoux<img src="/images/smilies/at.gi...g" />jabber.ru
Ники Bj SmouX, SmouX
Какой то почтовый адрес smoux2000 :@: mailru.com
Какой то второй блог commentbox.ru
почему то тоже резко перестали вестись записи как и на первом 
ДР 5 ноября 1982 г. живёт в Питере
Имеет три машины, вроде, Porsche Cayenne Turbo, BMW 3 series 320i и Mercedes SL 600 Brabus



> Две хорошие новости. Для фармацевтов и миллионеров.
>  Есть где купить фарма домены и спокойно работать - ruler-domains.com
> Запрещено: кодеки, софт и прочую малвару, сутру с редиректом на вышеназванное. Разрешено: легальный адалт, доры, фарма, белые проекты. Ресселят Енома. Принимают вэмани, еПасс, Epese, Wirex, EpayService, палку, ваеры и вообще любые деньги. Есть прайваси протекшен. Принимают трансфер доменов от других регистраторов.


Там такое творится, и что разрешено и что запрещено из этого объявления есть, жесть...

----------


## Maria74

Не пашет,так в сохранёнке Яндекса посмотрите,он там есть...

----------


## valho

virus2checker.com
Ещё один

----------


## Lexxus

*valho*, нравятся мне подобные "сервисы"
ввел почту тех-поддержи рамблера - вирусы ))



```
Registration Service Provided By: -
Contact: [email protected]
Visit: http://www.ruler-domains.com
	
Domain name: virus2checker.com

Registrant Contact:
   
   Valdis Tezzini ()
   
   Fax: 
   CVS Pharmacy. 631 Washington St
   Boston,  02111
   US

Administrative Contact:
   
   Valdis Tezzini ([email protected])
   +1.7813964770
   Fax: 
   CVS Pharmacy. 631 Washington St
   Boston,  02111
   US

Technical Contact:
   
   Valdis Tezzini ([email protected])
   +1.7813964770
   Fax: 
   CVS Pharmacy. 631 Washington St
   Boston,  02111
   US

Status: Locked

Name Servers:
   ns1.freedns.ws
   ns2.freedns.ws
   
Creation date: 11 Sep 2009 12:10:04
Expiration date: 11 Sep 2010 12:10:04
```

----------


## Rampant

Я им подсунул, ихнее мыло, тоже очистили от вирусов)))

----------


## маратик

немогу зайти virus2total.com. почему?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> немогу зайти virus2total.com. почему?


Ну, потому что "2" в имени совсем не в тему  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Если не ошибаюсь, virus2total.com был фишинговым сайтом...

----------


## valho

Что то они быстро умирают, второй тоже не пашет...

----------


## valho

virus4checker.com
Там на одном ip много чего интересного

----------

